# Aaron Singerman Debuts in Mens Physique at the 2011 Branch Warren



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2011)

YouTube Video











*Sponsored by IronMagLabs*


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Aaron looks amazing! Props to Coach Tad!

Made 1st call-outs ... could be seeing a top 3 finish here!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Aaron looks amazing! Props to Coach Tad!
> 
> Made 1st call-outs ... could be seeing a top 3 finish here!



yup, I think he has potential in the MPD to go further.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Aaron looks good and he's hilarious in the first vid. 

Bryan's voice surprised me though, definately turned me on...


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> yup, I think he has potential in the MPD to go further.



Awesome. I was hoping all that talk of "Aaron's too big for MPD" was off base.


Prince said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Very _cool. Great to hear background on the creation of Aaron's cardio confessionals. 

Kudos!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 16, 2011)

The report is that he took 6th. He's probably still a bit big for MPD. I watched the NPC San Jose show, and just like WPD where you can tell the difference between the FBBs & the Figure girls, you can tell who is a BB and who isn't and they are not rewarding at the top the guys who look like they could do BB.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^^ Perhaps with a different judging panel? 

And since MPD is in its infancy, I'm definitely hoping Aaron continues and helps encourage the judges to reward the "Gladiator" look.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a very good look - but I wish I could see the wheels. Stupid board shorts.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^^ Agreed. It had to be the marketing people. NABBA USA has its *Athletic category* (whose competitors wear posing trunks) versus their Bodybuilding division. Their Men's Athletic or "Body-Fitness" division is a slimmed down, more "athletic" version of a physique competitor.

The IFBB/NPC could have followed suit, but I suspect this beach boy/Abercrombie model will do very well.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

GoPro conspicuous by his absence . . . . . .  mwahahahaha!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 17, 2011)

Is the dude giving the interview gay? Or just fucking around?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Is the dude giving the interview gay? Or just fucking around?



He's just fucking around, but its disturbingly convincing ain't it?


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the love folks! BIG Thank you to IMLs for making this whole thing possible.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Now I gotta figure out the next goal!


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, he's here! Aaron, post up a pic with your wheels will you? Hubby's away all week; give me some sugar...


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Built said:


> Hey, he's here! Aaron, post up a pic with your wheels will you? Hubby's away all week; give me some sugar...




My wheels are bad... If they weren't, I'd be a BBer!


----------



## Built (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, tell it to the Marines...

I'm sure you look great from head to toe.


----------



## davethewave (Aug 29, 2011)

Keep It up Dude!!!


----------

